

On the Origin of Foods - martian
http://www.chewonthis.org/site/?p=1048

======
rflrob
It's an interesting map, but I would've preferred some alternate weighting
scheme, such as by calories consumed or tonnage produced. While I like olives
and dates, do they get produced in significantly greater quantities than
barley and wheat (which appear much smaller)?

As it is, this seems to put an undue weight on the Old World staples.

